# STI Outback MAX



## jacusmc18 (Jan 13, 2016)

I looking to get the STI Outback Max for my Kodiak 700. 

Does anyone know about them? I know they are kind of heavey would they be to heavy for an atv. How do they ride in sand and DEEP mud


----------

